# Hearthstone Shelburne installed and cranking (pics)



## VTHC (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW! I am a complete convert. Watching secondary burn is AMAZING! I could sit in front of my stove all day watching it! After burning a smoke dragon with no window this is such an awesome change! Burning an EPA II stove is so worth it with the secondary burn, and no smoke coming out of my chimney! 

I was a little concerned about the smaller firebox (as compared to my old stove), but the stove has done well keeping the house at 72*F and it is currently 5*F outside. Burn times have been a little short, but i have er' straight out right now. We'll see how she does on her first overnight burn.


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking very good! Thanks for posting the nice shots. She's a beauty!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Got some awful big pellets in that stove. Don't think my auger would feed them. I thouth PFI spec was 1 1/2" long? Hmmmm


----------



## VTHC (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoops! Somehow i posted that in the wrong forum - duh. Sorry... 
In the right place now.


----------



## heatwise (Jan 10, 2010)

wow , that was quick. enjoy the heat, pete


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Jan 10, 2010)

VTHC said:
			
		

> Whoops! Somehow i posted that in the wrong forum - duh. Sorry...
> In the right place now.



It is still a beauty, just curious, does box have a blower???


----------



## VTHC (Jan 10, 2010)

THE ROOSTER said:
			
		

> VTHC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!
I opted to not get the blower, but it is available (along with an OAK). I'm second guessing my decision... I put a small fan behind the stove today to move some heat and have been pretty impressed with the results. I may revisit the blower option later this winter.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a sharp stove!  I see the dog likes it, too.  Is that dog a brindle, and if so, what kind is it?


----------



## VTHC (Jan 11, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> That's a sharp stove!  I see the dog likes it, too.  Is that dog a brindle, and if so, what kind is it?



Yup, she's a brindle. When we got her (Humane Society) as a puppy they thought she was a Plott Hound, but as she got older she stayed pretty small so we figured she was a Pit-Bull mix. After a little more research i think she may be some type of Cur. She was rescued from a high kill shelter in West Virgina, so that would make sense. Whatever she is, she guards the wood shed well and loves to enjoy the heat from the stove!


----------

